# Spicewine Smoker on the Today Show



## Spice1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Kingsford Charcoal is doing a kick off to the BBQ season in Manhattan with Chris Lilly on March 12th for the Today Show and Good Morning America. They have requested that a Spicewine Smoker be one of the cookers used for the show!

How Cool is that!!

Spice


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 22, 2007)

Very Cool indeed. I will have to set the recorder that for sure. Be sure to plug BBQ Central 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 22, 2007)

That's awesome!!! Congratulations on the National Spotlight!!  Hope it keeps you real busy with business!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool deal.  Make it a pretty one.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Good deal, congrats


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds good! Make us proud!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Man, thats great news.  The coverage you will get will be 10 fold.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 22, 2007)

Almost as good as a banner ad here...especially since all the spots have been bought up!   I hope your wait time doesn't push out to 8 months!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't take any production shortcuts after your business increases.

Keep it real.


----------



## john a (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats, should be a big break.


----------



## Spice1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Almost as good as a banner ad here...especially since all the spots have been bought up!   I hope your wait time doesn't push out to 8 months!!




You Snooze, You Lose!!!  Oh well get with me if something opens up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 23, 2007)

Spice said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a hunch...the Today's Show might be a little better advertising venue then here!!      

Will do Jay...and congrats again!! 8)


----------



## Finney (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Spice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a hunch...*the Today's Show might be a little better advertising venue then here*!!      

Will do Jay...and congrats again!! 8)[/quote:1v524d04]

I don't watch the Today Show... I do come here.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 23, 2007)

That's awesome! I've seen the smoker and it's fine lookin!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 23, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't watch the Today Show... I do come here.   [/quote:2g314r9n]

But I like Al more than I like you!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 23, 2007)

Jay.. can I get your autograph befor you get even more famous ??


----------



## jwatki (Feb 27, 2007)

*12 march today show*

Jay ,I first saw chris lilly on the tday  5 years ago and now a couple of trophies later . I am waiting for my spice wine to come. Jay is a great guy and I can't wait to get my cooker.
John
The First spice wine cooker in  Va!!!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 3, 2007)

Makes me wonder if I have the first Spicewine in Kentucky?


----------



## Spice1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dale : You have the ONLY Spicewine in Kentucky!!   So Far!! 8)


----------



## john pen (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, how cool is that...hope it works out for you...and to think, we new you before.....


----------

